# Warum gibt es uns und solche Fragen?



## Arasouane (3. Juli 2011)

Huhu,

ich bin letztens mit meiner Frau und meinen 2 Kindern spazieren gegangen und hatte ne unglaublich bescheuerte IDee, was denn das alles hier sein soll, unser irdisches Leben.
Jedesmal, wenn ich seh, wie fotorealistisch Spiele werden, denk ich mir, scheisse, was ist, wenn.....?

Theorie:

Wir sind eine Simulation von unsterblichen Wesen, die einmal sterblich waren und die es nun ordentlich ankotzt, dass sie nicht merh sterben können - was ich verstehen kann.
Der WItz ist, dass wir für solche Wesen uns als Startpunkt nehmen können.
Also, von nun an 1000 Jahre weitergedacht. Die Rechnerkapazität ist so hoch, dass das Leben virtuell replizierbar ist. Hier eine elegante Kleinigkeit: Die heisenberg'sche Unschärferelation ist nur der Beweis für die bergrenzte Speicherkapazität der Simulation. Nach dem Motto:"Pfuh, also Ort und Geschwindigkeit wissen von nem Teilchen? Nö, da is der Speicher voll!" )

Nun, auch die Medizin ist soweit fotgeschritten, dass der Zellverfall wegeditiert wurde. Wir können den jetzigen Zustand einfrieren. Wir könne sogar Kopien unser selbst machen (Hirnkopien vom elektrischen Abbild), wenn der Körper verreckt.
Man entscheidet sich 25 zu werden und drückt dann stopp.

Diese Zivilisation bemerkt, wie unheimlich deppert es is, net zu verrecken und vermisst das Gefühl der Endlichkeit, hat aber auch nicht den Mum zu sterben alsoooooo? JA, sie bauen eine Virtuelle Welt ihrer eigenen nach, wo sterben noch geht - aber eben nur virtuell - und loggen sich dort als was auch immer (Eichhörnchen, Wal, Baum) ein und zocken "WOE - World of Earth". 

Damit es ja echt ist, darf es keinen Beweis geben, ob es sowas wie gott, endlichkeit und leben nach dem Tod gibt, weil ja sonst die ganze Illusion fürn Arsch wär.

Das ganze Reinkarnationsgedöns kommt nur aus nicht sauber gelöschten Chars, die sich blöderweise an ihren früheren Char erinnern können. Ala, du logst dich ein als Krieger und kannst Frostring, weil du früher Mage warst^^

So, was habt ihr für wirre Ideen über unser dasein?

Lg Schurkl


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juli 2011)

Da ich grad ordentlich getrunken habe hast du ein dickes

/Unterzeichnet


Das habe ich mich wirklich auch schonmal gefragt, vielleicht nicht so wie du aber:

Was wäre wenn etwas wie die Matrix wirklich herrscht?
Eine Trueman Show im eigentlichen Sinne aber halt ein ganzes Universum.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2011)

Nur als Hinweis. Sobald es hier auch nur im Ansatz um Religion, Glaube, Gott geht, ist der Thread Geschichte.


----------



## floppydrive (4. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke das hängt alles mit Religion, Glaube und Gott zusammen aber kann mich auch irren.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Also ich denke das hängt alles mit Religion, Glaube und Gott zusammen aber kann mich auch irren.



Du darfst dir die Dauer deiner Auszeit aussuchen. Mindestmaß wäre eigentlich 24 Stunden, aber für den beabsichtigten, rücksichtlosen zusätzlichen Aufwand zur Sonntag Nacht, ist das Mindestmaß eben auf eine Woche gewachsen.


----------



## Silenzz (4. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du darfst dir die Dauer deiner Auszeit aussuchen. Mindestmaß wäre eigentlich 24 Stunden, aber für den beabsichtigten, rücksichtlosen zusätzlichen Aufwand zur Sonntag Nacht, ist das Mindestmaß eben auf eine Woche gewachsen.


Bannst du ihn jetzt ernsthaft, weil er eine Vermutung aufgestellt hat, dass dieses Thema mit einem anderen Zusammenhängt?


----------



## iShock (4. Juli 2011)

die Idee erinnert mich irgendwie an Matrix (auch wenn man da in der Wirklichkeit nich unsterblich ist - I know)


Ähnliches hab ich mir auch schon gedacht - naja am Ende weiß man es - oder auch nicht..... :-I


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2011)

Silenzz schrieb:


> [...] weil er eine Vermutung aufgestellt hat, dass dieses Thema mit einem anderen Zusammenhängt?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (4. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



'nuff said.

Und falls es jemand nicht verstanden haben sollte (und damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen). Es ging darum den Thread mit der Vermutung von floppy in eben genau diese Richtung zu lenken. Was schade wäre, denn das Thema lädt zu einer netten Diskussion, abseits von polarisierenden Themen wie RGG, ein.

Zum Thema werde ich mich später mal äußern. Jetzt bin ich zu müde für eine verspielte Analyse. *g*


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ich musste lachen!


@topic

Ein Thema über das man sich warscheinlich stundenrund die Birne zerbrechen kann.
Theoretisch spricht nix dagegen dass es außerhalb des Universums, bzw. an dessen Ende (oder das was wir als "Ende" bezeichnen), "etwas" oder "jemanden" gibt, der uns wie in einer Matrix steuert. Wir sind die "Akteure" ohne uns dessen bewusst zu sein. Das würde auch erklären, warum wir das Ende des Universums nicht sehen können. Weil es so gestaltet ist, *dass *wir es nicht sehen/finden/entdecken können. 


Eine andere, ziemlich gegensätzliche Theorie wäre, dass wir - wider Erwarten - doch der Mittelpunkt allen Lebens sind. Dass die Evolution unterm Strich uns Menschen als die komplexeste Lebensform zustande gebracht hat und wir einfach zu kreativ denken, um festzustellen, dass wir selbst der Kern des Ganzen sind und es kaum bis gar kein Vergleichbares Leben irgendwo im Universum gibt. Was dann heißen würde, dass alle Hoffnungen und Bemühungen, einen Sinn in unserem Leben wiederum in anderen Lebensformen zu finden für die Katz sind. ^^

Es könnte so normal sein, dass wir es uns gar nicht ausmalen können, weil wir dazu neigen, dank unserer Kreativität uns alles gedanklich zurechtzuschnitzen.
Könnte es so einfach sein, dass wir den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sehen?


Naja, vielleicht sind wir doch alle in einer Matrix.


----------



## Arasouane (4. Juli 2011)

Stimmt. Matrix hab ich rauf und runter geguckt und die Parallele ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Ich glaub weil es mir nicht primär um die Möglichkeit solch einer komplexen Simulation ging, sondern um die Gründe warum es dazu kommt.
Bei Matrix waren es die Duracell-geilen Maschinos. Bei mir war es eher, dass ich die Entwicklung der eigenen Zivilisation zu Ende gedacht hab...und zum Anfang zurückkehrte. Die Matrix in der Matrix sozusagen. 

Jetzt haben wirs endlich: David Lynch hat das Universum erfunden. Bei dem drehen sich die Filem auch alle im Kreis 

Lg


----------



## Arasouane (4. Juli 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Da ich grad ordentlich getrunken habe hast du ein dickes



...ja uns ich erst, als ich das gestern geschrieben hab


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2011)

Arasouane schrieb:


> So, was habt ihr für wirre Ideen über unser dasein?




also ich hab das verrückte gefühl,dass wir uns über jahrmillionen der evolution vom einzeller zu dieser komplexen lebensform entwickelt haben...krass,oder?
und ich vermute bei der unendlichkeit des universums das es zig andere lebensformen draussen im all gibt
und ich will nicht mal mehr 50 jahre warten um ins holodeck zu marschieren und ein virtuelles leben zu führen.dazu brauch ich auch keine unsterblichkeit...


----------



## Silenzz (4. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dude, es wär Spätnachst lass Gnade vor Recht ergehen, ich stand auf'm Schlauch 

@Topic:
Das wir wie in einem Spiel gesteuert werden, halte ich für ein wenig übertrieben dargestellt, natürlich kann ich es auch nicht wirklich wissen, aber wer hängt denn bitte 24/7 vorm Rechner rum?  Naja jedenfalls der Gedanke das wir in einer Matrix leben, oder das ganze Leben hier ist nur der Traum einer Person ist mir auch schon gekommen, aber ist wohl eine Frage die sich, jedenfalls im Moment, nicht beantworten lässt wir können nur Theorien aufstellen. Ich persönlich denke aber, dass wir nicht in einer Matrix leben sondern das alles hier real ist und wir auch nicht gesteuert werden.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

Die menschliche Existenz muss ja gar nicht mal einem "Spiel" dienen. Vielleicht hat es auch einfach einen anderen Zweck, den wir unmöglich wissen können bzw. der sich uns nicht erschließen kann.


----------



## Ernst Haft (4. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also ich hab das verrückte gefühl,dass wir uns über jahrmillionen der evolution vom einzeller zu dieser komplexen lebensform entwickelt haben...krass,oder?



Wie langweilig - Herumgeschwurbel abseits Wissenschaft und Religion ist sicherlich ergebnislos, macht aber viel mehr Spaß !

Dem TE empfehle ich den Film "Avalon" - der erste Realfilm des "Ghost in the Shell"-Machers, in dem bereits ebenfalls eine ähnliche Thematik angesprochen wurde. Das ist absoluter Mindfuck in die verschiedensten Richtungen. 

Ich vermute ja, daß das Universum aus einem Laborunfall entstanden ist und absolut keinen Sinn macht !


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2011)

Ernst schrieb:


> Wie langweilig - Herumgeschwurbel abseits Wissenschaft und Religion ist sicherlich ergebnislos, macht aber viel mehr Spaß !




jetzt mal ernsthaft...hehehe,nein,im gegenteil(konnte nur nicht deinem namen widerstehen)...
ich zitier mal Douglas Adams um über Sinn und Unsinn des Universums nachzudenken:

Es gibt eine Theorie, die besagt, wenn jemals irgendwer genau rausfindet, wozu das Universum da ist und warum es da ist, dann verschwindet es auf der Stelle und wird durch etwas noch Bizarreres und Unbegreiflicheres ersetzt. Es gibt eine andere Theorie, nach der das schon passiert ist.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (4. Juli 2011)

Arasouane schrieb:


> [...]



Schau dir mal den Film "13th Floor" an.


----------



## Alterac123 (4. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jetzt mal ernsthaft...hehehe,nein,im gegenteil(konnte nur nicht deinem namen widerstehen)...
> ich zitier mal Douglas Adams um über Sinn und Unsinn des Universums nachzudenken:
> 
> Es gibt eine Theorie, die besagt, wenn jemals irgendwer genau rausfindet, wozu das Universum da ist und warum es da ist, dann verschwindet es auf der Stelle und wird durch etwas noch Bizarreres und Unbegreiflicheres ersetzt. Es gibt eine andere Theorie, nach der das schon passiert ist.



Ich verstehe nicht...


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juli 2011)

Alterac123 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht...




das zu erkennen ist der erste schritt in die richtige richtung...
und was genau verstehst du nicht?


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2011)

A friendly reminder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht es Sinn über den Sinn zu sinnieren und einen Sinn in dem ganzen zu finden, wenn die Faktenlage dem obigen Bild entspricht?


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> A friendly reminder:
> 
> 
> Macht es Sinn über den Sinn zu sinnieren und einen Sinn in dem ganzen zu finden, wenn die Faktenlage dem obigen Bild entspricht?



Wenn du darauf ernsthaft eine Antwort haben möchtest, dann macht es auch keinen Sinn morgens aus dem Bett zu steigen. ^^


----------



## Fauzi (5. Juli 2011)

Wieso stellt ihr euch diese Frage?
Klar, das macht wohl jeder, aber dann noch gross drüber diskutieren? Geht lieber raus und geniesst das JETZT. :joke:


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Wieso stellt ihr euch diese Frage?
> Klar, das macht wohl jeder, aber dann noch gross drüber diskutieren? Geht lieber raus und geniesst das JETZT. :joke:



Gibt Leute die haben Spass darüber zu diskutieren. Nennt man glaube ich auch philosophieren. ^^


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2011)

Kennst du Descartes? Wirst mit Sicherheit schonmal "Cogito ergo sum" (dt. Ich denke, also bin ich) gehört haben. Aus seinen Gedanken ergeben sich einfache Zusammenhänge:
- Alles was anzweifelbar ist, kann potentiell falsch sein
- Alles, außer der Prozess des Zweifelns an sich,ist anzweifelbar
-> Wir wissen also nur, dass wir zweifeln können. Und damit wissen wir auch, dass wir existieren (denn sonst könnten wir nicht Zweifeln).


----------



## Death the Kid (5. Juli 2011)

_Warum akzeptieren die Menschen nicht die Welt so wie sie ist?
Ich mag die Philosphie und deren Themen,aber wieso muss sich
ständig ein Depp fragen wie es um uns steht und wer oder was uns
erschaffen haben könnte bzw. ob das alles real ist?
Kann man als Mensch,dessen Leben eine gewisse Spanne hat und letztenendes stirb
(verschuldet oder nicht)nicht einfach so viel in die Verbesserung und ich meine nicht
einen sinnfreien Job in einem Büro,dessen Bezahlung weniger glamorös ist,sondern
in das allgemeine Leben stecken,damit alle davon profitieren?

Man darf ja ruhig darüber nachdenken und interessant ist es ja auch,aber spätestens
nächsten Monat kommt der nächste Hans der sich Gedanken um Gott&die Welt macht.

Es nervt mich irgendwie sinnesbefreite Theorien zu lesen,die nicht einmal ansatzweise
belegt oder zumindestens ausreichend getestet worden sind und darüber hinaus 
auch eher Wunschdenken als jahrelange Spekulation entsprechen.

Meine Meinung zu diesem bzw. diesen Thema/Themen..._


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2011)

schaut euch mal eXistenZ und the 13th Floor an die behandeln die thematik


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> - Alles, außer der Prozess des Zweifelns an sich,ist anzweifelbar



Wasn das fürn Quark 

Ich kann doch den Prozess des Zweifelns anzweifeln wie alles andere auch.

Ich kann es sogar in Worten ausdrücken: 

Thomas zweifelt seit Tagen daran, dass er bei Susanne landen kann. Ich *be*zweifle, dass es Sinn macht, dass er daran zweifelt. 
Alternative: Ich zweifle *daran*, dass er wirklich zweifelt.


----------



## Silenzz (5. Juli 2011)

Death schrieb:


> [...]


Dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso du diesen Thread aufsuchst wenn du es Sinnlos findest über solche Themen zu diskutieren, ist nicht bös gemeint aber ist halt schon ein bisschen merkwürdig. 
BTT:
Ich denke, dass das Leben schon einen gewissen Sinn hat, ich meine warum existieren wir, warum gibt es denn überhaupt Leben, wenn es Sinnlos ist? Deshalb glaube ich daran, dass unser Leben, vll. dass der ganzen Menschheit, vll. sogar auch das Leben jedes einzelnen, einen gewissen Sinn hat, vll. ist es nicht an uns ihn herauszufinden doch irgendeinen wird es schon haben.


----------



## HdroWoWweißichnicht (5. Juli 2011)

@shadow24 
Man kann das aber auch so interpretieren das durch die aufklärung was das universum ist nicht alles anders wird, sondern das es plötzlich einfach kein universum sondern vieleicht  ein funguversum oder was auch immer ist


----------



## Auriga__ (5. Juli 2011)

Der "Sinn des Lebens" ist von Mensch zu Mensch anders.
Jeder entscheidet selbst wie er handelt um sein Leben zu erfüllen.

Und wenn man es rein biologisch betrachtet ist der Sinn des Lebens das Überleben. ^^


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wasn das fürn Quark
> 
> Ich kann doch den Prozess des Zweifelns anzweifeln wie alles andere auch.
> 
> ...


Naja, deine Beispiele sind zumindest alle falsch und nehmen keinerlei Bezug auf meine Aussage.

Edit. Und außerdem ist diese Aussage eine Prämisse.


----------



## Reflox (5. Juli 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Wieso stellt ihr euch diese Frage?
> Klar, das macht wohl jeder, aber dann noch gross drüber diskutieren? Geht lieber raus und geniesst das JETZT. :joke:



Warum wir uns das fragen?

Weil der Mensch nicht damit klar kommen kann, dass es einfach so ist. Er muss immer alles wissen. Am liebsten hat er die Fragen, auf die es (möglicherweise noch) keine Antwort gibt.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Naja, deine Beispiele sind zumindest alle falsch und nehmen keinerlei Bezug auf meine Aussage.
> 
> Edit. Und außerdem ist diese Aussage eine Prämisse.



Na Deutsch Unterricht hattest du schon, oder? Dann wirst du wissen, was korrekt ist und was nicht.


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Thomas zweifelt seit Tagen daran, dass er bei Susanne landen kann. Ich *be*zweifle, dass es Sinn macht, dass er daran zweifelt.
> Alternative: Ich zweifle *daran*, dass er wirklich zweifelt.


1. Satz: X zweifelt Tätigkeit a an, wobei a nicht das Zweifeln selbst ist -> a= "dass er bei Susanne landen kann" -> Aussage ist kein Argument!
2. Satz: X zweifelt an, dass Y an etwas zweifelt. Y ungleich X -> Aussage ist kein Argument!
3. Satz: siehe 2. Satz.

Und wie gesagt, es handelt sich bei meiner Aussage um eine Prämisse/Axiom oder wie auch immer du das nennen willst. Erst der Satz, der mit "->" markiert wird, stellt eine Folgerung dar.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht hab ich dich einfach nicht verstanden... keeeine Ahnung.


----------



## Ernst Haft (5. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich dich einfach nicht verstanden... keeeine Ahnung.



Auch wenn Dein Beispiel falsch war, so ist der Satz dennoch absurd. Genauso wie die Abwandlung: "Nichts ist gewiß - aber zumindest das ist Gewißheit!"


----------



## Lakor (7. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich dich einfach nicht verstanden... keeeine Ahnung.



Du hast Descartes nicht verstanden 

Ich kann an wirklich ALLEM zweifeln, egal woran.

Allerdings kann ich nicht daran zweifeln zu zweifeln. Wenn ich mir jetzt die Frage stelle ob ich wirklich zweifel, dann zweifel ich trotzdem daran. (Dämlich so etwas zu formulieren, aber so ist das eben^^).

Der Prozess des Zweifelns kann sich nicht selber durch Zweifeln falsifizieren lassen, da man ja sonst nicht zweifeln würde xD.

Nun ersetze Zweifel durch Denken und du hast Cogito ergo sum, da das Zweifeln (Denken) das einzig nicht Falsifizierbare ist


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Ich KENNE Descartes noch nicht mal, bis er hier kürzlich erwähnt wurde... bin ich wohl doch kein Philosoph. 

Naja ich hab ja auch nicht behauptet einer zu sein. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Juli 2011)

Mir ist Dogmatik lieber.


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

@Arasouane: Deine "Theorie" ist echt etwas bescheuert (entschuldige bitte diese Wortwahl). Denke ich zumindest. Ich sehe das Ganze etwas nüchterner. Am Ende sind wir doch nur simple Molekülgruppen, die sich zu etwas Komplexen zusammengefunden haben. 

Warum gibt es uns?: Zufall, falls man soetwas definieren kann.

Vielleicht hab ich den Thread auch nicht verstanden, vielleicht nehme ich das zu ernst, man möge mir verzeihen


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Kennst du Descartes? Wirst mit Sicherheit schonmal "Cogito ergo sum" (dt. Ich denke, also bin ich) gehört haben. Aus seinen Gedanken ergeben sich einfache Zusammenhänge:
> - Alles was anzweifelbar ist, kann potentiell falsch sein
> - Alles, außer der Prozess des Zweifelns an sich,ist anzweifelbar
> -> Wir wissen also nur, dass wir zweifeln können. Und damit wissen wir auch, dass wir existieren (denn sonst könnten wir nicht Zweifeln).



omg,dem könnte ich auch mit kierkegaard und "jedes wissen um wirklichkeit ist möglichkeit" entgegenstehen...aber das ist hier ein smalltalk-forum eines online-spiele-portals,wo man mal ein bissel hintextet und nicht philosophen rezitiert,die kaum jemand versteht...

btt:da sich der threadersteller gar nicht mehr hat blicken lassen,nachdem er das thema hier reingeklatscht hat, ist es wohl eh sinnlos über das themas weiter zu diskutieren...


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juli 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> omg,dem könnte ich auch mit kierkegaard und "jedes wissen um wirklichkeit ist möglichkeit" entgegenstehen...aber das ist hier ein smalltalk-forum eines online-spiele-portals,wo man mal ein bissel hintextet und nicht philosophen rezitiert,die kaum jemand versteht...


Ich bin ehrlich gesagt davon ausgegangen, dass das Zitat nicht allzu schwer zu verstehen ist. 

"aber das ist hier ein smalltalk-forum eines online-spiele-portals,wo man mal ein bissel hintextet und nicht philosophen rezitiert,die kaum jemand versteht..."
Das ist ein blödes Totschlagargument, sobald es einem "etwas zu schwer" wird, dann doch lieber bescheuerte Theorien anhören, die insich widersprüchlich sind oder erstmal zig Variablen brauchen, um überhaipt etwas abzuleiten (an der Stelle wäre auch btt Ockhams Rasiermesser interessant)?


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> (an der Stelle wäre auch btt Ockhams Rasiermesser interessant)?




warum sowas was kaum einer kennt?hättest du hier shelock holmes zitiert mit:
Wenn man alles Unwahrscheinliche ausschließt, muß das, was übrig bleibt, und sei es auch noch so unwahrscheinlich, die Wahrheit sein.

dann wüssten alle bescheid...aber wer kennt denn die raisermesser-methode wo halt auch einfach nur alles was am unwahrscheinlichsten ist,einfach "weggeschnitten" wird...


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt davon ausgegangen, dass das Zitat nicht allzu schwer zu verstehen ist.
> 
> "aber das ist hier ein smalltalk-forum eines online-spiele-portals,wo man mal ein bissel hintextet und nicht philosophen rezitiert,die kaum jemand versteht..."
> Das ist ein blödes Totschlagargument, sobald es einem "etwas zu schwer" wird, dann doch lieber bescheuerte Theorien anhören, die insich widersprüchlich sind oder erstmal zig Variablen brauchen, um überhaipt etwas abzuleiten (an der Stelle wäre auch btt Ockhams Rasiermesser interessant)?



Man muss aber auch nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass hier alle Leute denselben Wissensstand haben wie man selbst.
Das hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen hier und langsam nervts etwas!

Hinz und Kunz stellt sich hier hin und echauffiert sich darüber, dass jemand XYZ nicht kennt... ich mein dann beschreibt man halt, worum es sich handelt oder postet nen Link und wen es interessiert, der wird es sich anschauen.

Aber dass wir hier alle keine Germanistik-Professoren, Philosophie-Studenten und Buchautoren sind, dürfte doch nichts neues sein.


----------



## Ol@f (7. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass hier alle Leute denselben Wissensstand haben wie man selbst.
> Das hab ich jetzt schon öfter gelesen hier und langsam nervts etwas!


Ich hab doch eine kurze Zusammenfassung seiner Gedanken gegeben?!

Edit. Ich weiß ja ehrlich gesagt nicht, was du von mir willst. Erst schreibst du, dass ich "Quark" schreibe. Dann stellst du in Frage, dass ich 'Deutschunterricht hatte' und jetzt behauptest du wieder, dass ich es nötig hätte, mich darüber zu 'echauffieren, nur weil jemand XYZ nicht kennt'...
In meinem ersten Post hab ich nur einen Denkansatz geschrieben. Dass du versucht hast, kritisch darüber zu schreiben, ist ja generell Sinn der Sache. Bloß, wenn deine Aussage falsch ist, macht es keinen Sinn um den heißen Brei herum zu reden.


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja süß, weit am Thema vorbei, oder auch nicht? Ihr zwei demonstriert gerade das Mensch-Sein in Perfektion. Urteilen will ich jetzt nicht, aber das ist wieder mal der typische Foren-Quark. Warum ist es nicht möglich, dass man mal nur über das Thema redet, anstatt sich gegenseitig anzumachen?


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2011)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich hab doch eine kurze Zusammenfassung seiner Gedanken gegeben?!
> 
> Edit. Ich weiß ja ehrlich gesagt nicht, was du von mir willst. Erst schreibst du, dass ich "Quark" schreibe. Dann stellst du in Frage, dass ich 'Deutschunterricht hatte' und jetzt behauptest du wieder, dass ich es nötig hätte, mich darüber zu 'echauffieren, nur weil jemand XYZ nicht kennt'...
> In meinem ersten Post hab ich nur einen Denkansatz geschrieben. Dass du versucht hast, kritisch darüber zu schreiben, ist ja generell Sinn der Sache. Bloß, wenn deine Aussage falsch ist, macht es keinen Sinn um den heißen Brei herum zu reden.



Es ging mir nur darum, dass man nicht zuviel von den anderen Usern hier erwarten sollte. 
Und wenn man Fachwissen anbringt, muss man es ggf. erläutern bzw. verlinken damit jeder versteht was gemeint ist... mehr wollte ich gar nicht. ^^

Und ich mach hier niemanden an, ich wollte nur Obiges klarstellen.

Jetzt kann jeder weiterphilosophieren, wenns da noch was gibt.


----------



## SonicTank (7. Juli 2011)

Philosophieren kann man immer, das weißt du sicher 

Ich persönlich denke, dass man nicht alle Hintergrundinfos zu den Leuten tragen muss, wen es interessiert, der kann sich bitteschön selbst drum kümmern.

Wenn Themen ein gewisses Maß an Wissen erfordern, bitteschön, sollen sich die Leute selber drum kümmern. Bei gewissen Themen ist nunmal ein Grad an Intelligenz erforderlich. Das klingt sicher anmaßend, aber mal ehrlich: Will man sich mit einer Schnecke über Rennwagen unterhalten?

Ich für meinen Teil hab gelernt, dass nunmal Menschen existieren, die nicht dem intelektuellen Maßstab entsprechen, den ich für mich selbst setze. Ich akzeptiere sowas und wichtiger, ich toleriere das.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wenn man Fachwissen anbringt, muss man es ggf. erläutern bzw. verlinken damit jeder versteht was gemeint ist... mehr wollte ich gar nicht. ^^




also das was olaf in kurzform geschrieben hat,war schon gar nich schlecht,aber ich habe mal den universellen zweifel in etwas längerer form hier kopiert.ich glaub da wird deutlicher wasd er sagen wollte:
Wenn man nun davon ausgeht, daß die Sinne einen sicher täuschen können und da es aber das Ziel ist, nur richtige Aussagen über die Welt zu finden, so ist es nötig, an seinem bisherigen Weltbild zu zweifeln. Zweifelt man aber an allem, dessen man sich bisher gewiß war - daran, daß es die Welt gibt, daß es sie so gibt, wie man sie sich vorgestellt hat, sogar daran, daß es einen selbst tatsächlich gibt - so bleibt eine Tatsache unbestreitbar bestehen, die Tatsache, daß man zweifelt. Wer zweifelt, muß existieren, und da zweifeln eine Art zu denken ist: wer denkt, existiert oder "cogito, ergo sum"; ich denke, also bin ich.
Mit dem "universellen Zweifel" zeigt Descartes so, daß das bewußt seiende Ich existiert. Der Zweifel am Bewußtsein über die Welt führt so zum Selbstbewußtsein.
Descartes geht davon aus, daß das Denken nicht nur ein Zeichen für die Existenz des Ichs ist, sondern daß das Denken die Hälfte der Existenz des Ichs ausmacht. Die andere Hälfte ist der Körper. So ist die ganze Welt für Descartes zweigeteilt, in die Körper, die man an ihrer räumlichen Ausdehnung erkennen kann, und in den Geist, den man daran erkannt, daß er denkt.


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn jemand etwas kann.. wird er das auch tun.

Es ist sehr warscheinlich das wir in einer Simulation stecken. Eine Simulation ist deutlich unkomlizierter als eine Zeitreise oder die erschaffung eines Universums...
Somit wird jede Zivilisation die dazu in der Lage ist eine Simulation auf dem Level unseres gesammten Universums zu erzeugen auch garantiert diese Fähigkeit nutzen!

Wer weis, warscheinlich stecken wir in einer Simulation weil die Menschheit (aus unserer Sicht in einer fernen Zukunft) so versucht ihre eigene Vergangenheit zu verstehen!


----------



## Zuckerbub (8. Juli 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn etwas wie die Matrix wirklich herrscht?
> Eine Trueman Show im eigentlichen Sinne aber halt ein ganzes Universum.



Dann müsste ich davon ausgehn das der Entwickler dieser Matrix Weiblich ist, Männer hasst und sich gerade auf mich einschiesst. Ich hab schon wieder nen schlagborer neben meinem Büro im Einsatz und im Lotto hab ich bis jetzt auch nicht gewonnen. RL sucks


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2011)

Genau in dieser Form gibts ein Buch darüber, Berichte etc. 
Der Name dieses Buches fällt mir bei dem besten Willen nicht ein. 

Aufjedenfall beschäftigen sich auch Wissenschaftler mit dem "Phänomen" und bestätigen auch das es möglich wäre das Leben zu Simulieren. In diesem Falle jedoch als Art "Zeitreise" um sich anzusehen wie das Leben vor dem Zeitpunkt und in Zukunft aussehen würde. 
Ein Bericht über Zeitreisen, der sich am Ende mit der Simulation des Lebens beschäftigt:
Teil 1 [ab 2:57]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0bFilItHNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Teil 2 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeHF35u02Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ab Minute 2:57
Viel Spass.

Frage stellt sich:
Wenn wir uns selbst Simulieren, und unsere Simulation eine Simulation erschafft die sich dann wieder Simuliert, würde das Leben dann unendlich werden? [In dem Falle man würde sich selbst in die Simulation reinprojiezieren und die weiteren Simulationen sich auch weiter Simulieren würden]
Simulception?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessant wäre auch die Frage, was passieren würde wenn jemand die Simulation Anhalten oder Löschen würde.
Oder vielleicht Träumen wir nur?
Oder vielleicht sind wir der Traum eines anderen?
ODER:
Vielleicht träumt jemand das er uns Simulieren würde?

Die Simulation würde auch das Schicksal bestätigen. Alles was wir tun ist vorbestimmt und der freie Wille ist nur SIMULIERT.

Ich denke das wird für immer ungeklärt bleiben. 
*Denkerface zur Musik aufsetzt*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=imamcajBEJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

